# 2011 NMZ Custom



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

starting a new thread for all the progress of the boat
Its a 2011 custom NMZ
ice blue and black
front and rear decks
large center box turned 90 with locking latch
false floor with drain
fully composit custom transom and bow eye pad, no wood in this boat at all, it could handle a 25hp easy
powered by a 2004 15 hp merc










































i got the jack plate in this morning
heres some pics of the dry fit befor taking it to get powder coated, hoping to get it back tomorrow and then hang the motor on it, more pics comming soon!!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I know its been said but the color combo is sick!!! keep the pics coming. How much is the powder coating going to cost you? I have Jack plate I need done to and was wondering what it runs.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

my dad is really good friends with the guy thats doing mine, and my dad brings him alot of business doing car parts, so im not sure if hes even gunna charge me, ill have him give me a quote though and let you know


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks really good but with a paint job like that I'd definitely get some trailer fenders pronto!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i picked up fenders a few days ago, but i have to put them on, i keep getting side tracked being the handy man around the house for my mom to cover my rent..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sick!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

i love the color combination..


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I really like that interior layout. When I finally am able to get a second skiff, it will have a very similar interior with a single bass seat set up on the center box for one angler... Mine will be strictly fly or lure, no livewell, no trolling motor, and with a shorty poling tower... Once again, really like your layout, it's clean, uncluttered and angler friendly...


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Lemaymiami

x2

Except that will be my first skiff!!!


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

> I know its been said but the color combo is sick!!! keep the pics coming.  How much is the powder coating going to cost you? I have Jack plate I need done to and was wondering what it runs.


My local guy wanted $50 to powedercoat mine.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

the center box will be used for tackle and a small battery only, no trolling motor no live well, i will have a stick it though, one day, thanks everyone, im still waiting for the JP


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

found out today my dry storage isnt very dry thanks to my locking latch..


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> found out today my dry storage isnt very dry thanks to my locking latch..


Just takr it off and add some clear silicone around it. Dont use 5200 or youll never get it out again.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thats what i was planning, but i wasnt sure if that would fix it, my dad said it might be comming in through the key hole, i guess we will find out

my powdercoat guy charges 75 to do the jackplate
but thats 2 coats of powder for extra corosion protection


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

got the jackplate back from powdercoating this morning!
man this thing looks sick!!!! heres some pics, with a touch of custom  



















cut it close on the bottom bolts..









my dad and i came up with the idea to make a backing plate thats similar to the bigger flats boats, this is my favorite part of the boat so far


















after hanging the motor on her..




































what does everyone think so far?
i love it, next it a tiller ext for sure!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is freakin schweet! I love how the Gheenoe name on the plate. You definitely need a black Strongarm tiller!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

That does look very nice! But do me a favor pull that but ugly extension off of the tiller for photos!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

lol yea thats the next thing to go
i need a strong arm to clean it up and make everything look better


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Bet it works just fine though.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

very nice! Love the powdercoat jp (gives me ideas...)and the riser with the Gheenoe name! And get the Strongarm with the kill switch...by far one of the best mods I did!

Scheeeet!


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

anyone know what it cost to register a new boat?
and trailer? i have a plate for the trailer form my old one, but not sure what it costs since i dont need a title transfer and all that jazz, any help would be great


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Boat looks awesome man!!!! I love the whole blacked out look!!! As for the cost of registration on boat and trailer. I forgot what the percent you will have to pay at the tax office to get it registered. Since taxes went freaking crazy here in Florida, I want to say I paid almost $30 last year for boat trailer, when I use to pay $15. Dont quote me on that though.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Cost me almost $70 (I believe) to re-up my NMZ and trailer this month.


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

To register the boat is about $25 and $70 for the trailer if I remember correctly.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> anyone know what it cost to register a new boat?
> and trailer? i have a plate for the trailer form my old one, but not sure what it costs since i dont need a title transfer and all that jazz, any help would be great



The trailer for my skiff was about $30(I used to pay $17) , and the boat was about $50.
But my total cost was $680 because I paid taxes on the hull.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I just tilted and registered a 14' hull and it cost about $50 for both. Prices are dependent upon county.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well ive already paid my taxes to puger and got the tax paper to give to the DMV, so i guess im lookin around 80 bucks to get her registered huh :-/


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

This is one of my favorite looking Gheenoes out their. Sweet boat, and congrats! Now go catch some fish!!!!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

im still waiting on a few things, i need to get fuel line and get her registered, next im having custom mercury decals made in crome to match the hull, she should look sickkk


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

That is a really nice looking boat all around...very well thought out. Keep taking your time with the additions and it will keep looking great!

One question...you said:


> fully composit custom transom and bow eye pad, no wood in this boat at all, it could handle a 25hp easy


Does this mean that the standard Gheenoe made today has wood in the construction? I have a 2008 Gheenoe Classic and have always wondered in the back of my mind if there is wood in it?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

yes, the LTs and NMZs have wood transoms and the pad for the bow eye, when i had put this boat on order my dad gave me some penski board to have them use instead of wood, its 1" i belive all the way down, i wish i was still working there when the boat was built so i could have done a few small things differently but over all andy did a great job builing it and mike and pugar did a great job rigging


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well i got the boat registered yesterday, to renew my trailer, creat a title and register the boat cost me 64 bucks 
i still need fuel line befor i can do anything though, im thinking about taking it to the NMZ next week just to get it on the water
i also found this in my closet today, its a micro VHF extension speaker, it has a head phone jack so it plugs straight into my ipod, it stays pretty loud, then i found a mini amp from my old icy tunes cooler, now it gets REALLY loud lol runs off of 4 AA batterys, the cord on the speaker is about 10 to 15 ft so i can have everything in my dry box and safe from the water, the speaker runs about 25 bucks from west marine, but im sure there are other places to get it


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

I like you sterio idea. I have an nmz as well and was thinking of installing a head unit, amp, 2 speakers, and aux cord all on a trick little piece of fiberglass on hinges up in the bow in the curved rectangle cut out that leads under the deck. If you get what I mean? I like the boat brotha man.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was planning on putting the speakers under the deck, and getting another one, but once i get my covers made im not sure how well id be able to hear it, so i think im going to just use the one speaker, and mount it under the nose cap, sounds like you have an awsome idea, make sure to post it if you build it


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> well i got the boat registered yesterday, to renew my trailer, creat a title and register the boat cost me 64 bucks


That averages to $21.33 a transaction, that's nothing compared to what some have to pay.  I paid $50+ just for a hull title and registration, no trailer and I'm not complaining too much about that.  Yeah, its still money, but compared to what you've got in the boat it's a drop in the bucket.  I'd walk away with a smile on my face.  Until rates go up (again  ) you will be paying less than $50 a year for boat and trailer.

Swamp

ETA: Just trying to make you feel better about it....


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Ali, you said on another thread you get 30 mph with this same boat and motor, what prop are you running?


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

Stock Aluminum 3 blade on a Merc. 15 2 stroke electric start. I also have the tsg trim tabs which shouldn't add speed but idk, it stabilizes it alot in turning and there is never porposing, just gets on a plane. Especially cuz i have my battery forward.


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

I have they dry hatch in front as well, so a lil dif., but there all sick. I'm gettin some sea dek put in when Tyler has the time.


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

And a side shot.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

have you gotten 30 on gps? cuz my stock prop blows, if i try to make a corner to sharp i get blow out, and its its to rough i get blow out for some reason, with my old ss prop i never had that problem, im going to be getting a 10p prop sometime along the line


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

Ya on gps... Idk y u'd have a blow out. Maybe you just have to fool around with the height and trim even weight distribution. I kno when I first got my motor I didnt know how to get it into the lowest trim so once I approached half throttle it would "blow out" like the water would churn up in a way where I would no longer gain speed and the motor would just rev real high.... I chose to keep the aluminum prop cuz theres no shear pins, so if hit a rock or gator the propeller will get damaged not my shaft. U kno how stainless doesnt bend as easy... does look cooler and maybe a lil speed with less flex, but these little motors I doubt apply enough force to flex the prop... these are all my oppinions i'm no expert


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well i had a ss prop that was the exact same as my alum prop and had way better performance.. but im gunna fool around with everything as soon as i finish some stuff


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

bwahhhh I miss my old NMZ. how it go Ali bobba

hey CS,

keep it coming and I wanna see more of your ride!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

im having all my decals made for the boat, fl # the gheenoe decals and custom merc decals as well, ill have pics up tomorrow, i got the fenders on the trailer today, and ill be adding my lights and my little stereo idea tomorrow


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

Its good man, catches me alot of fish and girls lol. Hows ur project. Post that ish. Im gettin black sea dek with key lime edging for the boarder and some other cool stuff like a sterio soon when i have time to organize it all to get it done. Also puittin a pony keg kegerator in the center box. haha jp. but my goal is to make it the ultimate micro. Give me some ideas... may build a removable fiberglass deck with storage, it's be between the center box and front deck for when i go out by myself, all covered in sea deck. Seat post with mini bass seat... idk... Do yall have an idea on how much sea deck all over an NMZ would cost? With custom bits...$250.00? Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was quoted around $12 a square foot for the seadek.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was told its around 250 just for the floor


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well i got some more work done today and some new pics..
got the fenders on the trailer, got my running lights mounted, and the speaker for my ipod mounted today as well
ill try to get some night pictures when it gets dark so you can see just how bright these little things are


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

night pics








the red one is alot brighter but my mom had the flash on but you can still see how bright it is


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

Those running lights are sick. You think you'll be able to hear the speaker when ur driving in the back?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

not sure about when driving, but when we are just fishing and the motor isnt running it will be nice to have


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> not sure about when driving, but when we are just fishing and the motor isnt running it will be nice to have



Around these parts, there will be no fish within a mile if we have music playing. lol

Otherwise, I'd be doing the same thing as you. 
Looks good.

And the skiff is looking great!

Making me want to get an NMZ for the 6hp or less and NMZ's around Flamingo. 
I actually almost pulled the trigger on one a couple weeks ago.
But I decided to keep the money just in case.
Good thing too, cause otherwise I wouldn't have had the money for the repair on my outboard. lol


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

got a couple things done today, not as much as i wanted, i was hping to get my decals which i still have not...
but i got the rod holders on finally, and this rod tube cover for the fuel line. the hole on the other side is getting a drain cover that matches the front one, both are being powder coated black. more pics soon CS


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a product that will remove brown acorn staining from star deck?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

bleach, lac. thinner are what we use, usually if one dont work the other will, with thinner you wanna make sure not to get it on your webbing though.. it will smear it


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

where did you get the running lights from? cg approved?
link for where u got em pls


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

they are not CG aproved, but they are bright enough i dont expect to have any problems, and if i do i plan on adding 2 more of each to have 3 on each side, ut the "package" says the are   :
www.oznium.com
http://www.oznium.com/prewired-superflux


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well the decals are in!! i only got the motor done today, i need to buff the boat befor i put the decals on it, because it was buffed half @$$ from the factory, which really is my onlt complaint, but no big deal. big thanks to CSI signs for doing such a great job on all my decals, and i also got my fuel line. im hoping to be on the water by sunday or next week!



























CS


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Well the decals are in!! i only got the motor done today, i need to buff the boat befor i put the decals on it, because it was buffed half @$$ from the factory, which really is my onlt complaint, but no big deal. big thanks to CSI signs for doing such a great job on all my decals, and i also got my fuel line. im hoping to be on the water by sunday or next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It probably wasn't buffed half ass.
Black is just REALLY hard to buff out.
And the compound and glaze used plays a big part of it. 
The good stuff that I used to use was discontinued.
It's the same product that Mel used to use.

The replacement that 3M has for it isn't too good.

My skiff looked great when they first buffed it.
But once it was washed it died back.
I haven't got around to rebuffing it, but I plan on doing it soon. 

But like I said, buffing black is time consuming.
It'll look great, but still not have enough compound. lol


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well there are swirl marks on half the boat, and looks like someone started and never finished. but im re doing it befor i put my decals on so its no biggie


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i might be young but i can tell the differance between a half ass buff and bad products, turns out there is a spray patch of gel coat where the buff job was done, we buffed it clean this morning and put the rest of the decals on, got the fuel line run through the floor today as well hopefully ill be on the water next week!










custom "NMZ" like the low tides have









all the font is the same style as the factory gheenoe font








strong arm products soon to come!
CS


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, then yeah, bad buff job.
Swirls are left by not polishing properly, or trying to get the job done quickly, rather than right. 

The skiff is looking great.
I'm loving this build.

You might get some heat from FWC about those FL numbers though.
At least down here in South Florida.
Down here, they complain about fancy FL numbers.
They want them bold and easy to read.
And Chrome "vinyl" isn't very easy to see at times.
Since it reflects off of a lot of things, it appears black at times.

That's why I want to go with a metallic chrome look on mine.
Like chrome flake. 
But anyway, everything looks great. 
Congrats on a sick Gheenoe!
Definitely one of my favorites on here.

-Eric


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well i got my fuel line run, and the gas tank in and full, she'll be goin out tomorrow after work! heres a pic of how i secured the tank in the bow under the front deck.
the webbing i already had, went to ace and picked up a buckle for $1 and the slide lock for $0.50, through bolted a couple of #10's to the bulck head and taadaaa


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

took the gheenoe out for the first run the other day!
got 23 mph on gps with the jackplate down, no tabs, and factory prop, me (150lbs) and my dad (225ish) and all our gear


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Let the record show that Oysterbreath votes this NMZ as the badest ass NMZ on the site!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

lol well thanks, i tryin to make it the baddest one ever!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

does anyone know the hight of a polling platform on a gladesmen? i wanna build one like that but smaller and a little different..

thanks CS


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> lol well thanks, i tryin to make it the baddest one ever!


If I manage to get my hands on one, I'll be coming for that title!

And of course, it'll be black!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL! ill be hard to beat once i get my metal work going


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks awesome dude! One of my favorite NmZ. I'm going to sell my LT and get a black LT25 with ice blue interior pretty soon.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

lol nooooo
that was my next boat, one day lol
actually, for some reason i really want an lt15 over a 25..


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> Stock Aluminum 3 blade on a Merc. 15 2 stroke electric start. I also have the tsg trim tabs which shouldn't add speed but idk, it stabilizes it alot in turning and there is never porposing, just gets on a plane. Especially cuz i have my battery forward.


Ali could you give me some measurments of your tab plates?
i plan on building my own and thats the missing factor..


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

They are 6"L X 4"W


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thank you sir 
that will be the next add to my skiff..

did i mentioned i ordered a....


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

had the factory drain cover powder coated black, and added one to the rear deck to clean it up a bit
all about the fine details 

befor..









after!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i had alot of wobble in my tiller arm, turns out i was missing a washer, so i got the washer from mullis in cocoa, i decided to re paint the tiller arm while i had it all apart, since my strong arm tiller is on the way, and will be powder coated befor it gets installed

heres a pic of the guts of a tiller arm incase aanyone was intrested


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I got my strongarm tiller today in the mail
unassembled as i had asked, ready to go straight to powdercoating, this thing feels like a baseball bat and solid as a rock, ill be installing the kill switch myself


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> Looks awesome dude!  One of my favorite NmZ.   I'm going to sell my LT and get a black LT25 with ice blue interior pretty soon.


anyone thinking about gettin an ice blue interior.....
its EXTREMELY HARD to keep clean, its like a dirt magnet
so be prepared lol and dont say i didnt warn ya


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Looks awesome dude!  One of my favorite NmZ.   I'm going to sell my LT and get a black LT25 with ice blue interior pretty soon.
> 
> 
> anyone thinking about gettin an ice blue interior.....
> ...


Put some woody boat wax inside your boat then u won't have a problem with it....


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

just rub it straight on the gelcoat?
where can i find that?
cuz my boat is getting hella dirt just from the rain...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> just rub it straight on the gelcoat?
> where can i find that?
> cuz my boat is getting hella dirt just from the rain...


West marine carries them... just tell the salesperson u need some woody... ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

haha i wish the west marine here in t-ville wouldnt have closed :-/


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i hate to say it but the NMZ may be going up for sale soon :'(


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

That is one sweet NMZ.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

> i hate to say it but the NMZ may be going up for sale soon :'(


?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sick 'noe... those nav lights are sweet


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

im moving to kennesaw GA 
this boat is still a blank canvas for someone to turn into a tru piece of art, i had big plans for this, and it absolutely kills me to get rid of it after i worked so hard to get it, but its not gunna do me any good up north and id like to see what someone can do, this is my baby, so who ever ends up with it please take care of it, itll be posted for sale soon, keep a look out if your intrested.. thanks -Justin


----------



## lilredfish2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Best of everything on your move, I lived in Kennesaw from 1995 to 2001 while working at the Lockheed plant in Marietta. It does have the Chattahoochi river, you might want to check it out before you get rid of the NMZ.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

The only reason im selling it is to buy a new truck befor i leave, otherwise i would keep it, ill be back in the micro skiff world one day, im just putting it on pause so i can go back to school. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

where do you get that motor plate for bolts ???


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

that was custom made


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry you have to sell but I was wondering if you would be interested in selling the motor. Just picked up my new NMZ and she has been sitting without a motor for way too long. 

Jeff


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

if someone were intrested in just the hull i would sell them seperate, b ut i dont want to sell the motor and sit on the boat and trailer


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well after some trial and error ive decided to sell the car i bought and buy my gheenoe back! so ill be back on the game soon!  
i really miss my gheenoe!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well turns out selling my gheenoe was the worst idea EVER 
not sure ill be able to get it back now :'(


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That stinks.. Build another


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Then there will be 2, and i cant get one for what i have in that boat


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You could always find a cheap older one for sale and repaint it. Make up for cash with elbow grease.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive thougt about it, if i get another one i think im going black and keylime, it just sucks cuz there is alot of "father & son" stuff in that boat. Im still waiting to hear if im gunna be able to buy it back or not, so im crossing my fingers


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well i guess its on to the next one, since the jerk i sold my boat to already got rid of it, even though when i sold it to him he said i would have first dibs on buying it back. so after i sell my car ill be having another NMZ built..
and yes you bet ur pocket change it will be just as bad ass :


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

this time dont sell it


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

awesome job the gheenoe bro, i love the black and silver scheme. too bad you cant get it back but no worries, im sure you can do even better on the next


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, the next one will be black too, and this yime im not gunna get rid of it for anything lol


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well my car has sold! im not in the market for a 15 hp merc 2 stroke and a trailer! going up to the shop monday to order a new boat


----------



## Matlashady (Feb 4, 2013)

PM sent.....


----------



## scottruns (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Grinch (Mar 4, 2013)

Dude, that's one bad azz NMZ! Love it! rebuilding a an old clapped out $150.00 Highsider to a full custom homegrown NMZ right now...6 months into the build, getting close but damn a lot of work...


----------

